# Fledgling Found. Should (he,she,it) become a family pet?



## Pitabread (Oct 30, 2013)

So I was riding home about a week ago, and what should I find in the middle of the road looking very stunned, but a squeaker (looked to be about 22 days old). After getting it off the road and having a look for a nest (none in sight) I took of my jumper wrapped him up comfortably and rode home. I'm not a pigeon enthusiast myself, but I've had a few birds when I was younger, I'd like to think that I'm being careful with the bird. He wasn't flying (still isn't) so I haven't had to find a cage, I've found him a small box, large enough so that he can flap his wings. I think he was very hungry, because on the night that I found him, it took only a few hours and a bit of coaxing for him to start eating pieces of corn out of my hand. I've had him for almost a week and feed him regularly, he now recognises my whistle and eats from my hand whenever there's food on it and drinks regularly enough, he's started becoming much more active in the past few days. With that in mind, I have a few questions. 

1) How long can he be alone? I have a long school day and I'm out for most of the day. He seems to be okay in his box and I think he might have done a little exploring around the study floor, but does he need much company and will he get lonely if I only really see him to hand feed him at 7 in the morning and then 6-7 at night? And is that frequent enough a feed? 

2) Should I leave bowls of food and water for him so that he can eat himself or should I limit feeding for the times when I can supervise? 

3) Should I teach him to fear humans or continue to hand rear him? 

4) Should I get another pigeon to keep with him? 

5) What kind of cage do I need if I am planning to keep him (aviary not an option currently) and how much attention and exercise should he have? 

6) Should I just go into the centre of town, attract a bunch of pigeons and soft release him with them? 

7) Does anyone know if they have systematic campaigns of pigeon extermination in Canberra, Australia?

I can attach a picture if you'd like. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Pitabread (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh! By the way, what kind of grit and how much should I give him and when? I found some tiny stones in my garden (probably concrete and granite with a little bit of charcoal in it) washed them off and offered them to him... he seems to swallow some of them and discard the rest, should I just assume that he knows best? All advice appreciated, but I really can't do anything that expensive such as buy a big cage or a pigeon which has been hand trained (not even sure that there are any breeders in my area) I'm just a student. >.<


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can keep him, he or she will mature and need a cage and another pigeon to keep him or her company, getting another hen would work, two hens can be companions and if it turns out to be a cock bird then you are coverd there. 

I would leave the feed/water out at all times. in a heavy croc he can't tip over. when you spend time with him peck with your fingers in the grains to get his interest, that is how they learn from the parent birds, you may at this age pop some in the back of this throat so he swallows them then peck again at the grains, do that everyday before you feed him, at some point he will pick up a piece and play with it it takes time, once they swallow a few they are on their way.

grit for pet birds can be offerd. they eat what they want or need.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

getting him a companion would be nice and will make him happier


----------

